
Cohabiting FreeBSD and Gentoo Linux on a Common ZFS Pool - eric_mccorkle
https://ericmccorkleblog.wordpress.com/2016/11/15/cohabiting-freebsd-and-gentoo-linux-on-a-common-zfs-volume/
======
nickysielicki
Just a heads up if anyone attempts this: I notice there is no mention of being
careful with zfs pool feature flags. As I understand it, currently the grub2
zfs module doesn't support some of the newer feature flags found in ZoL and/or
FreeBSD's ZFS. You need to be careful with what features you disable and
enable on your pool to make this work right.

~~~
rincebrain
Currently ZoL and FBSD also support not-mutually-overlapping subsets of
feature flags - IIRC the multi_vdev_crash_dump FBSD/illumos flag isn't
supported on Linux[1] even in git, and FBSD doesn't support userobj_accounting
or large_dnode from ZoL git master[2][3].

[1] -
[https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/2438](https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/2438)

[2] -
[https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/3500](https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/3500)

[3] -
[https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/pull/3542](https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/pull/3542)

------
frozenport
I wonder how the author deals with conflicting settings files in the home
directory? For example KDE5 leaves a lot of files with a period, this would
create version conflicts at minimum.

------
justinsaccount
title should be

"Cohabiting FreeBSD and Gentoo Linux on a Common ZFS Pool"

a zfs volume is something completely different.

~~~
sctb
OK, we've updated the title.

~~~
justinsaccount
Cool..

To elaborate, a zfs volume (zvol) is a chunk of a zfs pool used as a block
device.

The article uses "zfs volume" and "zfs pool" interchangeably, but they are
completely different things.

